# Lyft increases Pdb once again, cuts own throat.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lyft just keeps chasing away drivers. This is the 3rd time have seen Lyft increase PDB and now they want to see 20 peak rides which is hard to achieve unless you wake up early.

The Power Driver Bonus was born in August 2014 as a temporary promotion, with plans for it to continue through the end of 2014. Because we know how important it is to you, we've worked hard to extend the program for another two years, *giving back more than $67,000,000 to drivers.*

With more ride requests than ever in Minneapolis-St. Paul, it's time we update the Power Driver Bonus structure, effective Oct. 17. These changes will pave the way for more flexible driver incentives here.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

LA has changed to 85/25 (up from 75/25) and 50/15 (think it was 45/15).

They want drivers to drive, but they want their share. They should just go ahead and take PDB away so no one will drive for them.

Lyft, if you're listening, you've lost a driver.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

macchiato said:


> LA has changed to 85/25 (up from 75/25) and 50/15 (think it was 45/15).
> 
> They want drivers to drive, but they want their share. They should just go ahead and take PDB away so no one will drive for them.
> 
> Lyft, if you're listening, you've lost a driver.


I dont even think they worry about drivers driving. They have been hurting lately and are not as excited as they used to be when they launched. Lots of laziness on support side is indicating support staff that dislike their jobs and all of that. From 2015 until now PDB took hits as more people have been able to join with new cars. The future of these rideshare companies is odd now. Uncertainty.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Juno is launching in LA soon. Might try them if they can get off the ground.

I'll poke around Lyft if the PT rate gets high during major holidays.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

You're going to get an email.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Dallas is going 75/25 & 45/15. Practically impossible to hit 20% w/o losing money.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> The future of these rideshare companies is odd now. Uncertainty.


. . . but where there's demand, there will almost always be supply, right?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

When they first changed it to rides here in Vegas, it was 40/25, with 15/10 for peak hours. It's still 15/10 for peak, but 70/45...

So now one has to do more for 10% than it used to be for 20%. And it's probably HARDER to get rides now. And the rates are lower.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Whenever Lyft changes their PDB...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

The PDB was meaningless to begin with . It is impossible to give more than 2 rides in rush hour and the window is only 2 hours.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

unPat said:


> The PDB was meaningless to begin with . It is impossible to give more than 2 rides in rush hour and the window is only 2 hours.


I don't think you understand what PDB is.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You must think your shit smell like roses .In my market the peak rides are hard to achieve. You will have to literally work 7 days 7-9 early morning to give out 15 peak rides.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Peak rides are simple. I can knock out 25 easy.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Peak rides are simple. I can knock out 25 easy.


When you have a fulltime day job like I do I would say peak hours are hard to do. Friday and Saturday is when j would pull those.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> When you have a fulltime day job like I do I would say peak hours are hard to do. Friday and Saturday is when j would pull those.


Same in Miami for me they want 55/15 or 80/25... Peak rides are only early in the morning on weekdays when I'm working @ my regular job, and you're right driving only late Fridays & Saturdays it's impossible to achieve it. We're over saturated w/ drivers here
This is why now I only keep Lyft open as my 2nd option to Uber


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> When you have a fulltime day job like I do I would say peak hours are hard to do. Friday and Saturday is when j would pull those.


PDB is intended in the first place for those who do Lyft as their main job. Complaining that you can't get it because you have another job is like complaining that a playground is build for kid-size bodies.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> PDB is intended in the first place for those who do Lyft as their main job. Complaining that you can't get it because you have another job is like complaining that a playground is build for kid-size bodies.


True... That's why for us part-timers Lyft is good as a 2nd option to add more rides


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

In L.A., their is so much gridlock traffic, during. 8-10...its hard to get 4 in 2 hours. And its the worse time to drive!! It sucks! I spend so much stress trying to get that extra money, by Sunday i'm exhausted!


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

This is San Francisco, much better unless you're a hertz or express driver renter then you dont qualify.


----------



## Are you serious (Jul 16, 2016)

Wtf? Express drive to cover rental is now 85. Lol, looks like I'm heading back to uber. Thanks for nothing lyft.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah


Are you serious said:


> Wtf? Express drive to cover rental is now 85. Lol, looks like I'm heading back to uber. Thanks for nothing lyft.


Yeah plus nit qualifying for pdb in san francisco region case especially is a loss of 50 to 300 dollars a week


----------

